# Is your heat press on a dedicated circuit?



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

Just like the title states, how many of you have your heat press connected to a dedicated electrical circuit? I know there has been talk of you should have it on a dedicated circuit, how many actually do? The reason I ask, is I posted the same question on another forum, and had some comments about me trying to scare people. Certainly not, just want everyone to be safe.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been using mine on a regular household line for years. it is not a dedicated circuit for the heat press. The only problem I had was when one of my daughters plugged in their hair dryer it would blow the fuse if I had the heat press on at the same time. They've since flown the coop so I don't have that problem anymore.
As for safety, I think it is safe. the press uses regular 110 power so I think it would be the same as plugging in any other appliance.

Lar


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

When I built my shop, I had several different circuits wired for my heat press'(all 3) and my Embroidery (all 3) and I have 4 other circuits in their for expansion. I also have a line conditioner on a separate circuit for my computer. I was lucky my best friend is a master electrician and designed my electrical blue print. .... JB


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have only 1 dedicated circuit in my shop and that is for the air conditioner. The heat presses, I have a 16x20 and a cap press, sit along the same wall on the same circuit. I have ran both at the same time on the same circuit but try not to very much 'cause it usually winds up throwing a breaker.

I did plug my flash dryer in on the same circuit while my 16x20 was on the other day and the breaker tripped. Just plugged it into another circuit and all was well.

What is really frustrating is when at a festival and you have 4 different vendors plugged into four different plugs on the same pole and having to watch all day 'cause someone overloads and throws the breaker! That wasn't a very good day!!!! But, life is interesting at times!!!!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

At shop I think it is a must to use dedicated circuits for all the equipment you have, so if you are in the middle of a job and a circuit overload it won't stop other people's work.
At home sometimes it is a different matters, if you rent you can not go around running wires. 
Also all depends of if your circuits are 15 or 20 amps. for regular 110-120 volts equipment, what else is connected to it, etc. I did run a 20 amp circuit (a pain)to my office in the second floor of our house,for the heat press, one just for the laser printer, one for the servers, then I moved the "production department" to the basement and there it was much easier run wires for my conveyor dryer, the flash dryer, the heat press, etc...
I can do all the electrical work at home because I have been working for over seven years with an electrical contractor company, and now trying to find my way out .


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Not a dedicated, but a separate circuit than the DTG.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Not a dedicated, but 20 amps I live in townhouse so cant run wire.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

our shop has old wiring... our heat press is on the same circuit at 2 computers, a engraver and a vinyl cutter. .. we have never had problems with it....
If you can a dedicated circuit would be nice but.. many times its just not feasible.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. I have about four short extension leads 'chained' in sequence in my work room, giving me about twelve sockets. The two presses are at the end of that chain.

Before someone says that's dangerous, I am a fully qualified electrical engineer and only have one press operational at a time. The computers, cutters and printers only draw a small currrent and everything has graduated fusing. 

A correctly set up electrical supply should blow the fuses, before any wiring gets hot enough to pose a fire risk. I could put hard wired sockets in there, but then I'd have to drag everything out and redecorate. Show me a guy that likes decorating and I'll show you a guy in despair.. LOL


----------

